# Tap water pH and Shrimp



## Lemsip (14 Nov 2011)

Currently have a planted Fluval Edge with 3 otos, looking to start a shrimp colony.

However I see most of the shrimps do best in a ph<7, whereas my tap water is hard and has a ph of 7.8-8.1 (getting a GH and KH test kit) Would any shrimp be able to breed in these conditions or even survive? Cherry shrimp seem like a possibility, would like Crystal Reds but I doubt this will be possible without using 50% RO water or such to bring the pH down?

Thanks


----------



## Radik (14 Nov 2011)

Use ada amazonia to lower ph and kh or Ro+co2 . Crs can get berried in your water but if you can raise shrimplets that's the question.  Tiger shrimp is less sensitive to water parameters you can try those or caradina babauti sp. Are hardwater species from India.


----------



## Lemsip (14 Nov 2011)

In that case I might go down the RO water mix route - my concern was if the Crystal Red (maybe A grade) would even survive. Would need a long acclimation time since I assume the majority of breeders keep them below 7.0.


----------



## Radik (14 Nov 2011)

It is TDS and different GH,KH not the PH. Sudden jump in PH is fine, sudden jump in GH is not as they get osmotic shock.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (14 Nov 2011)

http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/25 ... New-Shrimp
This is very good read. Radik is right. Just want to add that shrimp can do well transported from soft to hard but could struggle the opposite.
I have lots of shrimp in rock solid london tap and neutral ph. Adults do fine but I won't probably be able to raise shrimplets so thinking how to fix this now.
You can view what types of shrimp I keep in London water from my thread. 
Use long acclimatisation process via drip if you buy.


----------



## Lemsip (15 Nov 2011)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/256-A-Primer-on-TDS-and-the-Importance-on-Acclimating-and-Quarantining-New-Shrimp
> This is very good read. Radik is right. Just want to add that shrimp can do well transported from soft to hard but could struggle the opposite.
> I have lots of shrimp in rock solid london tap and neutral ph. Adults do fine but I won't probably be able to raise shrimplets so thinking how to fix this now.
> You can view what types of shrimp I keep in London water from my thread.
> Use long acclimatisation process via drip if you buy.



Very useful, thankyou!

I'd be interested if you do have any success with shrimplets, please throw a PM or such! I guess I'll use RO water to make the conditions a bit more suitable.

Out of interest do people on this forum trade shrimp? My LFS has rubbish stock!


----------



## Lemsip (17 Nov 2011)

Tested KH and GH of the tap water - 13 and 16! I assume shrimp aren't going to be able to breed/survive in that hardness? Will mixing 50% RO water be pretty effective at bringing it down?


----------



## basil (18 Nov 2011)

Yes, RO water will completely remove everything. Think of it as dead water.

So, by mixing with your tap water you should be able to find the right ratio to hit the parameters you are looking for. YOu need to experiment to find the right mix for your water, 50/50 might not be right. I would advise starting with Cherries as they will ease you into shrimp keeping. Once you have a better feel for shrimps and are confident with adjusting and maintaining your water conditions you can step into the world of crs. They are very addictive, and can be extremely satisfying, but expect to have your heart broken at some point along the way!!


----------



## Westyggx (18 Nov 2011)

basil said:
			
		

> Yes, RO water will completely remove everything. Think of it as dead water.
> 
> So, by mixing with your tap water you should be able to find the right ratio to hit the parameters you are looking for. YOu need to experiment to find the right mix for your water, 50/50 might not be right. I would advise starting with Cherries as they will ease you into shrimp keeping. Once you have a better feel for shrimps and are confident with adjusting and maintaining your water conditions you can step into the world of crs. They are very addictive, and can be extremely satisfying, but expect to have your heart broken at some point along the way!!



I can keep cherries no problem, but CRS just die on me i am going to have to investigate further myself in order to safely keep these species.


----------



## Dincho (19 Nov 2011)

To be honest you shouldn't use any tap water, just RO mixed with minerals, supplements etc.

The problem with tap water is you can never be sure what it contains, it can change from month to month almost. The biggest issue though is that tap water normally comes with a high nitrate reading, you will have massive trouble trying to get the nitrate levels down before putting it in the shrimp tank.

CRS and really easy to keep if you set the aquarium up the right way from the start. The problem is most people think its the same as setting up a fish tank, its not.


----------



## billy boy (19 Nov 2011)

Dincho said:
			
		

> To be honest you shouldn't use any tap water, just RO mixed with minerals, supplements etc.



What minerals/supplements would you mix with RO to get the water right for shrimp?

Cheers


----------



## Dincho (19 Nov 2011)

There are many brands that do the necessary supplements/minerals, Benibachi, Borneowild, Ebi-Ten and so on. If you set up a shrimp tank the right way from the start you will find CRS as easy as keeping goldfish. Here's an article worth a read: http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/showt ... p?t=431794

If you set up your tank this way then you can use 100% RO for water changes. Have a look at the different brands and see what you prefer, they all do similar products, it just comes down to personal choice and availability.


----------



## basil (19 Nov 2011)

Nice read, but I think 2 weeks maturing for a new tank is not enough. In my experience the ammonia spike occurs at around 2 weeks - a bad place for shrimp to be!

4 weeks is safer.


----------



## Dincho (19 Nov 2011)

I completely agree! 4 weeks minimum in my opinion. 

That part of the post is completely blahblahblahblahblahblah to be honest, the rest is spot on though. It explains clearly what needs to be done and shows pictures as guidance, perfect for someone setting up there first shrimp tank. Doing it that way also makes water changes easier as you don't need to add minerals etc every time you do a water change. The minerals are already there so you can add straight RO water. You just need to keep an eye on TDS to make sure it does not drop below 120, unless your doing 25% water changes twice a week it never should.

Back to the point though, don't use tap water


----------



## basil (19 Nov 2011)

I'm pretty lucky as my tap water is pH 6.5 and gh nudge under 4, so I don't need to do alot to it. I certainly don't want RO water, but I do like to use a HMA filter. Takes out all of the chlorine along with any metals, but leaves gh and ph well alone.

Certainly wouldn't use tap water without using a filter of some sort. My neighbour works for water authority and they are always adding things to the water according to him. Makes you paranoid as a shrimp keeper!


----------



## Dincho (19 Nov 2011)

Sounds like perfect water! Where do you live, got a room to rent? 

I've not used a HMA filter, does it remove nitrates or just the heavy metals?


----------



## basil (19 Nov 2011)

Crewe, Cheshire - a friend of mine is a discus breeder and he loves it here also!


----------



## Dincho (19 Nov 2011)

If you didn't have such a bad football team i might have considered moving


----------



## basil (19 Nov 2011)

Hey, steady on, my boss is a director at said football club!!


----------

